# College classes with an EMT's schedule?



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever run into the dilemma of taking college classes on a 24/48 schedule? I really want to start taking classes after I get a job, but I dont see how its possible unless I take online classes... 

Im sure _someone_ here has had this problem! 

Any solutions?


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 5, 2008)

AbsoluteZzZero said:


> Has anyone ever run into the dilemma of taking college classes on a 24/48 schedule? I really want to start taking classes after I get a job, but I dont see how its possible unless I take online classes...
> 
> Im sure _someone_ here has had this problem!
> 
> Any solutions?



Several of my husband's shiftmates have done it. Generally by using up every scrap of vacation time, doing shift trades and with the cooperation of the agency they work for. It's not easy, annoys your co-workers and burns all your off time.


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 5, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Several of my husband's shiftmates have done it. Generally by using up every scrap of vacation time, doing shift trades and with the cooperation of the agency they work for. It's not easy, annoys your co-workers and burns all your off time.



Hmm, thats great.  Seems like a bit of a catch 22...  EMTs are under-payed because we don't have very much education, but it's also impossible to get more education because of the hours.  

Seems like online classes would be the only way to go in that case...


----------



## John E (Sep 5, 2008)

*Get a different work schedule...*

If you want to attend "normal" classes while working full time, change your work schedule. Or talk to your professors and try to work something out with them.

It also depends on what sort of classes you're taking. If they're general education subjects, try and find something online or that meets at times more amenable to your work schedule. It's not the end of the world if you miss a class or two over the course of a semester if you're talking about most gen. ed. subjects. 

It also depends on what you're going to school for. I'm taking a class in athletic training just to give me some extra tools to put into my private skills toolbox. I'm not overly concerned with a grade so I'm not gonna worry too much if I miss a couple of classes for work.

I would add this, why not look for a job that doesn't require 24 hour shifts? Are you sure that that's the only work schedule available or are you just assuming that?

John E.


----------



## Jon (Sep 6, 2008)

Online classes work well.

I had a teacher who had both day and night classes, and I was able to switch back and forth... I only missed a few class sessions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not quite in the same situation you are because I work 4 12s in a row, but I manage as a full time student by working nights and back half (Thurs-Sun) and taking classes mostly on M-W (with one on Sat morning right after work)


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate to say it, but working EMS, even part time, generally isn't possible if you're taking full time college classes.  I was able to work "per diem" in college, working one shift a week.  In retrospect I'm not sure I'd do it again.  I slept through far too many classes, turned in far too many assignments late, and used EMS as the excuse far too many times.  There are some college EMS programs that have crazy requirements too.  College is great, EMS is great, but I'm not sure they really go well together.

Online classes are great for those in EMS, but if you're a traditional student, then you'll want the college experience that in-person classes provide.  In college I did a mixture of 95% traditional classes, 4% online, and 1% hybrid (online classes with proctored tests).  After a semester of college and EMS something had to change... so I did college full time and EMS even less.  I worked vacations and over the summer to make up for it.

If you're working in EMS to help pay for school, I'd find a different job.  I know my friends working in the school's cafeteria made almost as much as I did.  They walked a few hundred feet to work, while I was driving nearly 100 miles.  Their schedules were flexible, where mine weren't.  They had it great, while I was doing a great job, that turned out to be counterproductive towards my college efforts.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2008)

What kind of classes? Like Medic classes? Or just gen eds? A couple of my local schools do shift friendly classes.

They go M, T, W, TH. Whatever they teach monday will be repeated on Tuesday. Whatever they teach Wednesday will be repeated on Thursday, so essentially you are only going to school two days a week. But these are medic or medic related classes, so that wouldnt be much help if you are looking to take English Comp!


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, this better not turn into a debate, but.... Im planning on getting my medic license and then start classes for either nursing, or premed classes for PA school.  Pre-hospital is my passion and thats why I want to go through medic school first, but I dont want to be so limited in my education. Also, I know that I won't be able to stay a medic forever. So I want to further my education so that I can move around in emergency medicine.. 

I dont think medical classes are very available online though. So Ill have to find to go to classes and work. Ill have 2 days off after every 24 hour shift, so having time to study isnt an issue. Its just the days that classes fall on the day I work.

There is nursing ASN "bridge program" for paramedics and LPNs at my local community college that is only 2 semesters. So that would be an option after medic school.. 

Ok, now Im just ranting..


----------



## daimere (Sep 12, 2008)

What my plan with working EMS while being in college is based that part timers in the county I live in only have to work at least 24 hours a month.  Therefore, I will probably just do 48 or so hours a month to make up not having my current job.  You can check if you can do something like that.


----------



## marineman (Sep 12, 2008)

The best thing to do is get a job, get secure then talk to your boss and the school since every school and every employer is different.

I know some employers in my area if you're taking classes that will help you within the company (ex. classes to get your medic associates degree) they will have someone cover the portion of your shift that falls during class then after class you come back to work. Some colleges offer flexible learning schedules. 

Probably your best bet would be working part time, you can still do a 24 on days that you don't have class or over the weekend but you won't be subject to a full rotating schedule. As long as an employer knows up front they'll usually try to work something out with you.


----------



## jedirye (Sep 13, 2008)

Absolute- I think you have taken over my identity. I just finished medic school in August and am trying to transition from EMT to medic, study for my state test, and then I had to sign up for Chemistry I with much the same aspirations as you! There is also a bridge program for medics at my local community college as well that I plan do to as well.

Here's how I'm doing it: Shift Swaps. I do one shift swap a week for two consecutive weeks and then the third week I work Tuesdays (so I can make my Monday/Wednesday class). I'll admit, it's pretty miserable and I regret doing it. I kind of wish I would have just taken the semester off and transitioned to medic at my job, and then focus on other things, but noooooooooo...

-rye


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 13, 2008)

Many take 2-3 classes on MW or TuThr, then find someone taking classes on opposite days and always trade with them. Many times an employer will be understanding and try to accommodate your school schedule if you let them know ahead of time.


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 15, 2008)

jedirye said:


> Absolute- I think you have taken over my identity. I just finished medic school in August and am trying to transition from EMT to medic, study for my state test, and then I had to sign up for Chemistry I with much the same aspirations as you! There is also a bridge program for medics at my local community college as well that I plan do to as well.
> 
> Here's how I'm doing it: Shift Swaps. I do one shift swap a week for two consecutive weeks and then the third week I work Tuesdays (so I can make my Monday/Wednesday class). I'll admit, it's pretty miserable and I regret doing it. I kind of wish I would have just taken the semester off and transitioned to medic at my job, and then focus on other things, but noooooooooo...
> 
> -rye



Hmm, that is a way to do it. Where theres a will theres a way, right? I know that shift swaps would be possible for me, I just dont know how many I could do before people started to get tired of covering for me.. Have you fun into that at all?


----------



## jedirye (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually, the opposite. How many people want weekends off? Those are the main days that I gladly swap. I've got a plethora of people at my will!


----------



## Jeremy89 (Sep 17, 2008)

If I could, I'd work as an EMT.  I have classes T/Th from 12-1:15 and Wed from 11:40a-7:30p.  Everything else is online, which is the key to working an EMT schedule.  That leaves 4 days a week where I have absolutely nothing going on and would be perfect to work.  Just wanted to give an example to show that classes can work with a work schedule.

Jeremy


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 17, 2008)

jedirye said:


> Actually, the opposite. How many people want weekends off? Those are the main days that I gladly swap. I've got a plethora of people at my will!



Thats a really good point, actually!


			
				Jeremy89 said:
			
		

> If I could, I'd work as an EMT. I have classes T/Th from 12-1:15 and Wed from 11:40a-7:30p. Everything else is online, which is the key to working an EMT schedule. That leaves 4 days a week where I have absolutely nothing going on and would be perfect to work. Just wanted to give an example to show that classes can work with a work schedule.
> 
> Jeremy



So you had to leave EMS to pursue school?  With that schedule it does seem pretty impossible to work in EMS...


----------



## Jeremy89 (Sep 17, 2008)

AbsoluteZzZero said:


> So you had to leave EMS to pursue school?  With that schedule it does seem pretty impossible to work in EMS...



No, I got the EMT to get a medical related job while I'm in school.  I can't get a job as an EMT due to my age.  However, I'm close to being transferred to an ED tech position in the hospital I work with.  And I think the schedule would work fine with an EMS schedule.  I really only have one day that I'm completely busy (wed) and even then, I could work an overnight.


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 17, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> No, I got the EMT to get a medical related job while I'm in school.  I can't get a job as an EMT due to my age.  However, I'm close to being transferred to an ED tech position in the hospital I work with.  And I think the schedule would work fine with an EMS schedule.  I really only have one day that I'm completely busy (wed) and even then, I could work an overnight.



Ah, I see. What do you do in the hospital setting currently?


----------



## Jeremy89 (Sep 17, 2008)

AbsoluteZzZero said:


> Ah, I see. What do you do in the hospital setting currently?



I PM'd you to keep the forum on track.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 17, 2008)

A lot of our local agencies do 4 days, alternating, 12 hour shifts.  It's a lot easier to do with school.  Of course, Utah is pretty quiet.  Most places near me have at most 1 call per day.  On a fast day.


----------

